# Are you bad at hiding your emotions?



## 509087 (Mar 13, 2014)

Are you bad at hiding your emotions, and are you a thinker or a feeler?

I know feelers that hide their negative emotions for the sake of the others around them, and thinkers who, when angered, seem to increase the air pressure and temperature just with their presence, spreading around their sour mood (don't know how to explain that in any other way). In contrast, I also know feelers who are overly emotional (I'm talking rollercoaster emotional) and thinkers whose emotions don't seem to fluctuate (at least on the surface), no matter the situation.

Also thinking that this might have to do with Extroversion and Introversion, so I'll include that.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't have to try to hide my emotions. Apparently being angry when you're hurt means you're only angry, not hurt and trying to protect yourself, so people often wind up confused by my natural self.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I allow myself to express my emotions much more nowadays, but I'm quite capable of seeming calm and indifferent even when I'm really upset about something. It's partly temperament, partly dealing with my alcoholic dad growing up -- i just could not afford to show emotion lest it create issues for me. You get good at it, with so much practice.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l've had people describe me in so many different ways that l couldn't tell you if what l express matches my emotional state at all, anymore.

l once got ''You're like, never in a bad mood...'' l was going to say thanks, or something, but realized they seemed kind of creeped out while saying it.

To ''You need to get a girl who smiles more'' from one of the elderly regulars while working as a receptionist at a chain salon.

Yeahhh.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not comfortable with the concept of "emotions." I appear to have them, but I don't like it. I'm not always sure what I'm supposed to do with them. They're usually so inconvenient, always showing up at exactly the wrong time. I tend to hide the negative ones and accentuate the positive (I rather doubt that's an uncommon strategy).


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I wouldn't use the words "bad at" and "good at" to describe it, in my case. I believe in being emotionally authentic and open, so I do not try to hide mine. It would be against who I am. 

Introvert and Feeler, for the record.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm too good at it.

I have to work on showing emotion more.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I isolate myself when I have a big emotional thing to handle. I am and old man and dammit I cry so easily! So I do it in private. 
Introvert and thinking feeler??? Feeling thinker??? Whatever.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Introvert and feeler, I chose "bad at hiding emotions"... I'm pretty stoic-seeming with regards to my normal, every day emotions. But anything too far outside my average range? Well, I can't hide it as well. I can't seem to help but get very quiet and withdrawn, particularly if my feelings are hurt. I think if you pay attention then you will definitely notice there has been a change...

...But not everyone pays attention.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Introvert and feeler here. I wish I could hide my emotions better and control them better for that matter. This is something im working on.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

When I want to,
You won't see past my mask.

Though do I want to hide what I feel?
Hell no.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Only when I'm drunk.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you asking whether or not we show our emotions? Or are you asking whether or not we're successful at hiding our emotions when we're trying to?

Because I think for me, in general, if I'm angry or frustrated or stressed then it shows, and if I'm happy or sad or surprised then it doesn't show. I'm not good at showing emotion intentionally, but I'm also not good at hiding emotion intentionally.

Like when my grandma died, I hid in my room because I didn't know how to look upset at all, and I was worried everyone would think I was a big heartless jerk. It was really awkward. On the other hand, I had to ban myself from playing Angry Birds because I was worried that I'd throw my iPod at a wall and break it. If I lost a round twice in a row, I'd be in Hulk mode. And I always cry if someone on TV is crying, even if it's just a stupid chick flick. I'll always tear up at the end, every time. It's humiliating. But I'm pretty sure my whole family could drop dead at once, and I wouldn't cry. Except that's a lie, because I would cry from the stress of being homeless and jobless and having to plan a bunch of funerals and stuff. But I wouldn't cry because I missed them or was sad or anything. That's like a big fear of mine, that my mom or dad or one of my siblings will die, and then everyone will hate me because I won't cry or look sad. >.<


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

509087 said:


> Are you bad at hiding your emotions, and are you a thinker or a feeler?
> 
> I know feelers that hide their negative emotions for the sake of the others around them, and thinkers who, when angered, seem to increase the air pressure and temperature just with their presence, spreading around their sour mood (don't know how to explain that in any other way). In contrast, I also know feelers who are overly emotional (I'm talking rollercoaster emotional) and thinkers whose emotions don't seem to fluctuate (at least on the surface), no matter the situation.
> 
> Also thinking that this might have to do with Extroversion and Introversion, so I'll include that.


I'm quite good at hiding my emotions unless it's argument with my esfj mom then I can get pretty argumentative and demonstrative, tendency to argue with strong Js

The one emotion that I can't hide is happiness or if I find something funny - it's hard for me to try not to laugh 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Fe here. Can't really hide my emotions


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't actively try to hide my emotions because I honestly don't care.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

If I'm upset it's going to show in some way otherwise I'm generally hard to read.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Ti

Bad at it.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

I'm bad at hiding positive emotions. If I'm happy you will know.

But I'm really good at hiding negative emotions. Its physically impossible for me to cry when people are around? I seriously can't do it. If I was crying in private and someone walked in my tears would physically stop and I would by nature just put on a happy face. I can't be openly unhappy. Not that I don't want too. _I physically can not._

I would also like to say ALOT of people think they are good at hiding emotions when they aren't. Like. Alot of people.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I am terrible at hiding my emotions and also about lying about them when I want to, say, be diplomatic.


----------

